# NHL- Accountant plays goalie for Chicago Blackhawks, stops all seven shots he faces



## Lipitor (Mar 30, 2018)

https://www.yahoo.com/sports/accoun...khawks-stops-seven-shots-faces-135623670.html



> NHL emergency goalie stories are always fun. They’re even better when the emergency goalie doesn’t allow a goal when he’s pressed into action _during a win. _
> 
> The Chicago Blackhawks beat the Winnipeg Jets 6-2 on Thursday night while using accountant Scott Foster in goal. Foster stopped all seven shots he faced in the last 14 minutes of the third period after coming on for starter Collin Delia.
> 
> ...


----------



## IV 445 (Mar 30, 2018)

@nyess @nyess @nyess @nyess @nyess @nyess


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 30, 2018)

His client was the opposing team, so he debited “eat” and credited “shit”.


----------



## Viridian (Mar 30, 2018)

Never been into hockey and didn't know about the emergency goalie rule. So this story is heartwarming _and _informative! Semper Fi to that guy.


----------

